# Vespa Child's Toy Scooter.



## fordsnake (Mar 12, 2012)

A good friend of mine owns this scooter and wanted to sell it, so I volunteered to give it a go on the CABE rather then on feeBay. My friend hasn’t a clue what to ask for it, so why not make him a reasonable offer?

Here’s what I know about this scooter: there's surface rust (no rust through). It's missing the seat and the sissy bar. It was made sometime in 1960, made by the Young Lion toy company. It's a foot pedal chain & sprocket child's toy scooter, designed to replicate the vintage Italian classic Vespa Motor Scooter.

Please PM me if you need more information


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow...never saw one of these before. I wouldn't have a clue as to it's market value as a collectable riding toy either, unfortunately.

Dave


----------



## ggntr1981 (Jul 19, 2012)

*price please*

what are you looking to get for it that is really neat


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 19, 2012)

ggntr1981 said:


> what are you looking to get for it that is really neat



Asking $100 plus shipping. Here's a few for inspiration that are currently listed on eBay. Last month some guy was asking $4500 for one...insanity has gone amuck!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RET...tDomain_0&hash=item4d026c4c07#ht_10357wt_1165

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RET...ultDomain_0&hash=item2c66d2ffc7#ht_500wt_1413

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-MOPED-S...ultDomain_0&hash=item20c84fceec#ht_500wt_1413


----------

